# Kevin evans



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Just seen kevin on t.v at the opening ceremonies in beijing. Good luck kevin get gold buddy. Guess there is COMPOUND at the paralympics.:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Good Luck Kevin!


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

All the best to you Kevin. Deliver the mail!!! (inside joke)


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

KevinT said:


> All the best to you Kevin. Deliver the mail!!! (inside joke)


Hey I watched the video  Mailman indeed!


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

From http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do.../2008/08_PG_Beijing/ARM070901.01.C73A.1.0.pdf

1 18B STUBBS John GBR 346 / 3 345 / 2 46 20 691 WR
2 21A LEE Ouk-Soo KOR 340 / 7 346 / 1 44 10 686
3 19B STEVENS Fred GBR 346 / 2 335 / 11 40 12 681
4 23A GO Sung-Kil KOR 337 / 12 343 / 3 38 11 680
5 22B HORNER Philippe SUI 340 / 6 339 / 7 36 15 679
6 20A BAILEY Joe USA 348 / 1 328 / 16 38 14 676
7 20C KLICH Jiri CZE 337 / 11 339 / 6 37 15 676
8 22C NAZAR Pavlo UKR 341 / 5 335 / 10 36 11 676
9 18C EVANS Kevin CAN 338 / 9 337 / 8 33 12 675
10 20B TORNSTROM Hakan SWE 338 / 10 337 / 8 32 9 675
11 23C KALLUNKI Keijo FIN 333 / 17 342 / 4 31 15 675
12 24B CHAMPEY Maurice FRA 335 / 14 339 / 5 33 12 674
13 19C ARENZ Michael GER 337 / 13 333 / 12 28 10 670
14 18A PEMBERTON TJ USA 342 / 4 326 / 17 29 7 668
15 21C SIMONELLI Alberto ITA 338 / 8 329 / 14 34 16 667
16 19A BENNETT Eric USA 335 / 15 332 / 13 28 7 667
17 22A KWEON Hyun-Ju KOR 333 / 16 329 / 15 31 11 662
18 21B GRONBERG Anders SWE 332 / 18 325 / 18 32 7 657
19 24A VANGEN Tom NOR 329 / 20 325 / 19 27 10 654
20 23B HEARY Sean Martin IRL 330 / 19 322 / 20 18 1 652


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

good luck Kevin!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Good luck Kevin...


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

According to the schedule Kevin should have shot 1/8's already but it's not updated on Archery.org Does anyone have an up to date link with the scores?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I just checked and Kevin is in the 1/4's. Won the 1/8th's 110-109. Next match is against Stubbs (number 1 rank) Stubbs won his match 117-114. 
They shoot tomorrow at 2:15.... That is 2:15am our time tonight...

Lets get on the Kevin bandwagon and get the mail man to deliver.... 

Shoot em strong Kevin.....


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

did I read the brakets right? Norbert advances too and shoots later tonight, and Kevin is up for a tough match with John Stubbs, who quailfied with 691, these are amazing scores...great to see Kevin's name there with a 118 WR, wow... bring it home guys!!


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*kevin evans*

GO GET EM KEVIN!!!!!!!!!GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLD:darkbeer:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*118*

Kevin, pretend you're shooting against me.. you shot the 118 against me..

good luck.. do your best..

G


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Here's a great quote...

Men's Individual Compound - Open quarterfinal

_In one of the more anticipated matches, the world record holder John Stubbs (GBR) will take on pre-competition favorite Canadian Kevin Evans._


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Kevin is out in a close one.. 111-110.

We are all still very proud of Kevin....

Great work and to the best ambassador for Canada and Archery.

Canada is proud.....


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

araz2114 said:


> Kevin is out in a close one.. 111-110.
> 
> We are all still very proud of Kevin....
> 
> ...


great shooting Kevin :thumb:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*1/4*

Does this mean he's going into the bronze medal match?

G


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

no the 1/4's still have 8 archers. The semi's determine where everyone goes in the medal round.

Oh sooo close.

Good job Kevin!


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Still an excellent showing! And what an experience to be at the Beijing Venue.

Lucky Man!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*you sure?*



russ said:


> no the 1/4's still have 8 archers. The semi's determine where everyone goes in the medal round.
> 
> Oh sooo close.
> 
> Good job Kevin!


Russ.. you sure.. I tought that would have been the 1/8 finals..

Gilles


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Pretty sure, the next step would be the 1/4's to determine which archers go to the Gold medal and Bronze medal matches. It's confusing to us old curlers since there is no extra matches in bonspiels just more or less beer


----------



## JovenPadaguan (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey, I've just seen Kevin Evans shooting a 10 on the spanish TV news, with other images from paralympics games :thumbs_up


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*kevin evans*

I thought he moved into the 1/4's as of yesterday before he shot against stubbs???? He won the 1/8's 110-109??


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

good job Kevin! 

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/I...lympicGames/2008_PG/Day4/slides/IMG_1428.html
some great great photos of Kevin on the gallery on the attached link...


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Im...lympicGames/2008_PG/Day4/slides/IMG_1429.html

okay if other linky no worky try this one


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

*Congrates*

Look forward to seeing you in Vegas


----------

